# Parsnips and the leafy green stalks, all safe or not?



## Snowdonia (Jun 8, 2013)

We're soon to get a Flemish giant and I am doing research into the fresh plants they can eat. And while I can find information about everything in our garden we are currently growing, the one plant I keep finding contradicting information on are parsnips.

Some pages say not to feed them parsnip cuz they are toxic, others say it is ok and NONE of them even mention the stalks.

Does *anyone* here have any conclusive information as to whether or not rabbits can have parsnips or their leafy stalks without causing them harm?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Snowdonia (Jun 14, 2013)

So no one knows if these are ok for sure or not? /pout I was really hoping to get something solid. I've checked the lists here on the forums and in the links and it doesn't help that some lists list them as ok and other lists fail to list them at all giving the impression they aren't; and not a single list even mentioned the leafy stalks of the parsnip. >.<

Someone PLEASE help me end this confusion!


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 15, 2013)

I think its just one of those items where people are unsure about, but are not brave enough to try.

IMO, if their not listed at all, and sometimes found on okay lists, its more then likely their okay. Typically if an item is really bad, its found on bad lists very easily.

Especially when it comes to less popular items, like parsnips. Honestly I don't think ive ever seen one in person haha.

Its like fruit tree branches. Apple is often found on lists and is frequently recommended. Fruit with pits is said to be bad as well as their branches. But people aren't looking into non pitted fruit trees like Orange tree branches... Because well why? Apple is on the safe list so just use apple!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

Parsnip is on the BB approved veggie list:
http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/VeggieList/tabid/144/Default.aspx

I think the greens are considered "leafy greens" while the root is considered "non-leafy veggie". 

I haven't fed parsnips but I do know people that feed them semi-regularly to their rabbits (anecdotal evidence).


----------



## Azerane (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't have a clue, but I simply like to use the theory of when in doubt, just don't feed them. You don't want to try it out only to find it kills your rabbit or makes him/her very ill.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

I did some more research since people were talking about it being dangerous. 

It looks like wild parsnips can have a sap that can cause an effect similar to poison oak. Gardeners have to be wary of the sap when they grow parsnips and it can be harmful to some animals. There is less issues with this when you buy parsnips at a grocery store. 

All in all, I don't know if I would feed parsnips personally. I know people that do it without issues but I generally play it "better safe than sorry" with my bunny's veggies.


----------

